# EN ISO 13849-1 und Pneumatik



## Safety (28 März 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe im Netz was Gutes zu diesem Thema gefunden!

http://www.wirautomatisierer.de/c/d...-4be8-40a1-a14e-e59d2b9aa6c0&groupId=22469894

Schönen Sonntag!


----------



## Safety (28 März 2010)

Noch eins von der BGIA.

http://www.bg-metall.de/fileadmin/d...ulik-Pneumatik/05_PneumatischeSteuerungen.pdf


----------



## tymanis (22 Oktober 2012)

Schade, beide Links führen ins Nichts.


----------



## Safety (22 Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
ja beide abgeschaltet.
Was für ein Problem hast Du eventuell kann ich Dir Dokumente zu kommen lassen.


----------



## tymanis (22 Oktober 2012)

Ich befasse mich gerade mal etwas näher mit der Sicherheitstechnik bei Pneumatik.
Bisher wurde das in der Firma immer auf die gleiche Art und Weise umgesetzt. Das ist mir aber.... nunja. 

Ich habe gerade eine Anlage, an der über einen Handhebel eine Walze angelegt werden kann.
Das Beispiel finde ich ganz einfach um hier an dieser Stelle bei Not-Halt mal nach der Norm korrekt abzuschalten.
Ich gehe einfach mal nach dem PLd und versuche das ganze nun dementsprechend auszuführen und zu berechnen!

Unser Hauslieferant ist Festo, daher habe ich mich auch mal an deren Prdoukten orientiert.
Als Analogie zur Elektrik dachte ich mir, der einfachste Weg wären 2 3/2-Wege-Ventile die Entlüften und einen Druckschalter dahinter für den Rückführkreis.
Mit den Werten des Herstellerst über die Mittlere-Lebensdauer zeigt mir dann ja meine Berechnungssoftware, ob die Ausführung so i.o. ist.
Dabei finde und finde ich diese Werte nicht. Alle technischen Unterlagen die ich zu den Ventilen finde geben keine Auskunft.
Gilt die Berechnungsgrundlage der Norm denn nicht für Ventile ebenso wie für unsere elektrischen Aktoren?

Dann bin ich weiter und habe mir entsprechende Sicherheitsteile der Firma Festo angesehen.
Das Sicherheitsventil MS6-SV schaltet 2-kanalig ab, entlüftet, überwacht den Druck und gibt Rückmeldung. Die Meldung ist für den Rückführkreis bestimmt.
Ich dachte ich wäre auf der sicheren Seite mit diesem Ventil, hier werden nun auch die sicherheitstechnischen Kenngrößen angegeben.
Auf Seite 19 in diesem Handbuch http://www.festo.com/net/SupportPortal/Downloads/51195/743267D2.pdf steht nun aber, dass der Rückführkreis nicht nötig sei, um den angegeben PLe zu erreichen.

Jetzt bin ich verwirrt:
Dann würden ja auch 2 einfache Ventile reichen?
Nur wie berechne ich das ganze dann? Ohne die Rückführung kann ich doch meinen DC-Wert vergessen?

Wäre nett wenn du mir etwas Licht in die Thematik bringen könntest.

Danke


----------



## Profilator (22 Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

Festo gibt doch den (Achtung !! gaaaanz wichtig !) max. ERREICHBAREN PL mit e an.
D.h. wenn du "um dieses Gerät herum" alles so machst wie das für einen PLe erforderlich
ist, also z.B. die Vorgaben von Festo einhalten die sagen Enable / Power getrennte Leitungen,
mind. 1x monatlich schalten, gefilterte Luft usw. Dann KANNST du PLe erreichen. 

Das bedeutet doch im Umkehrschluß das Festo-Ventil selbst entspricht PLe, und wenn du es 
demgemäß in deine SF einbettest, dann kann die gesamte SF PLe erreichen.

Wird aus meiner Sicht leider von manchen Geräteherstellern nicht immer so klar gesagt : 
>> mit meinem Gerät KANN man PLx erreichen, sofern man noch dies u. das u. jenes tut.
Es kommt schon vor, das im Sinne von "nimm mein Gerät, das erfüllt PLx" - und dann bist du 
fertig und hast keine Arbeit mehr - argumentiert wird. Aber ganz so einfach ist es leider nicht.

Zurück zum Festo-Ventil. Wenn das Ding als in sich geschlossene Einheit in sich Sicher ist, braucht
es doch keine Rückführungen mehr. Die beiden EN1/2 werden im Ventil auf Plausibilität/Logik überwacht.
Würdest du stattdessen versuchen sowas selbst "nachzubauen", mit einzelnen Ventilen, dann müssten
deren Stellungen überwacht und in die Logik zurückgeführt werden.

MfG


----------



## Safety (22 Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
Profilator hat es schon erklärt, wichitg ist bei solchen Bauteilen die BA und die Datenblätter sehr genau zu lesen.

Dieses Ventil hat einen B10d von 500.000 also nicht geeignet für sehr häufige Schaltung. Rückführung nicht notwendig.


----------



## tymanis (22 Oktober 2012)

Danke.

Mir war das schon bewusst, dass die Angabe der Hersteller nur das Maximum ist, was erreichbar ist. Ich habe schon einige Berechnungen gemacht. Daher weiß ich auch, dass ohne den DC eben diese meißt nicht erreicht werden können.

Trotzdem fehlt mir in der Pneumatik die Kentniss, wie ich an den geforderten PL komme.
Mal angenommen ich habe eine Anwendung ohne hohes Risiko. Als Beispiel vielleicht eine Vereinzelung mit Quetschgefahr.
Muss es nun das teure Ventil von Festo sein?

Wenn nicht, wie komme ich an die Daten um nachzuweisen, dass ich einen gewissen PL erfülle?

Vielen Dank für weitere Hilfe.


----------



## Profilator (22 Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

da hilft nur eines: mit der 13849, Kategorien, Strukturen von SF,s usw. beschäftigen.
Dabei sieht man dann wann überhaupt ein DC relevant ist. Dann mit dem Thema 
Risikobeurteilung beschäftigen. Dann strukturiert das Risiko ermitteln, PLr ermitteln, 
SF definieren, Blockschaltbild ....

Und siehe da : bei einer "Anwendung ohne hohes Risiko" wird der PL vermutlich eher bei 
a bis c liegen. (( Psst ... einkanalige Strukturen   ))



MfG


----------



## Safety (22 Oktober 2012)

Hallo,


> Mal angenommen ich habe eine Anwendung ohne hohes Risiko. Als Beispiel vielleicht eine Vereinzelung mit Quetschgefahr.
> Muss es nun das teure Ventil von Festo sein?
> 
> Wenn nicht, wie komme ich an die Daten um nachzuweisen, dass ich einen gewissen PL erfülle?


 
Du ermittelst den PLr wie gehabt suchst die  Kategorie aus besorgst Dir die Daten für die Bauteile und wenn es eine Mehrkanalige Struktur ist musst Du eine entsprechende Diagnose vorsehen und CCF bewerten.
Ventile sind verschleißbehaftete Bauteile hier bekommt man B10 oder B10d Werte, Festo hat SISTEMA Bibliotheken. Die Diagnose kann z.B. über Druckschalter oder Ventile mit Stellungsabfrage erfolgen. Einen PLb oder PLc kann man mit einem Ventil erreichen.
Also die Anforderungen sind für alle Technologien gleich.


----------



## Tommi (22 Oktober 2012)

Safety schrieb:


> Was für ein Problem hast Du eventuell...



Hallo Dieter,

ich habe kein Problem, hätte aber gerne die Dokumente  

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (23 Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
sorry ich habe da einiges an Doku, aber auch maches das eventuell nicht freigegeben ist.

Und ich will keinen Ärger bekommen.


----------



## tymanis (23 Oktober 2012)

Schade, dass die B10-Werte bei den Standard-Bauteilen nicht zugänglich sind.
Ich habe schon viel zu viel Zeit investiert in das Thema.
Ich werde wohl vorerst das teure Ventil von Festo einsetzen, bis ich andere Lösungen habe, die ich in meinem Bericht aber durch Berechnung als geeignet belegen kann.

PS: Die Lösung muss ja auch von den Kosten her passen. Wenn ich nun Ventile, Abfragen usw. zusammenbauen lassen muss, damit alles passt, entstehen ja immerhin kosten, die unter dem Festo-Ventil liegen müssen. So einfach wie mit 2 Schützen mit einem Öffner im Rückführkreis sehe ich erstmal kein Land.


----------



## Drain (24 Oktober 2012)

Hallo Tymanis,

es gibt von Festo schon einen fertigen Aufbau mit 2 Ventilen, nennt sich "Ventilblock Entlüften" (s. Seite 35 Leitfaden Sicherheitstechnik
Pneumatische und elektrische Lösungen).
Hab das selber aber noch nie eingesetzt, ist mir nur mal beim Durchblättern aufgefallen.
Vielleicht entspricht es ja deinen Anforderungen.

Ciao Drain


----------



## tymanis (24 Oktober 2012)

Danke, den Leitfaden bin ich durch und das ist auch alles, was Festo für die Sicherheitstechnik mit entsprechenden Daten bietet.


----------



## jupf (10 Januar 2013)

Hallo,
ich glaube das passt hier einigermaßen rein:
Ich habe das Forum schon zigfach durchsucht und auch schon viel nützliches gefunden, aber konkret zu dem Problem gibts glaub ich noch keine Lösung.

Ich habe einen Handarbeitsplatz bei dem laut Risioanalyse ein PLr=d für einige Pneumatikbewegungen rauskommt.
Über Sicherheitslichtschranke und Sicherheitssteuerung wird ein Zutritt erkannt.
Nun muss ich ja auch pneumatisch Kategorie 3 (zweikreisig) realisieren (Kategorie 2 ist aufgrund des geforderten Verhältnisses Testrate/Anforderungsrate nicht realisierbar).
Folgende Schaltung wurde gewählt:
 1. Kreis: 5/3-Wegeventil, belüftete Mittelstellung als (Steuerluft und Steuerspannung bei Zutritt abgeschaltet) 
2. Kreis: entsperrbare Rückschlagventile am Zylinder (Entsperrluft wird mit 3/2-Wegeventil mit Rückführung Druckschalter geschaltet)

soweit so gut
beim 5/3-Wegeventil unterstelle ich einen DC von 60% durch "Diagnose durch den Prozess" 
Begründung: die Mittelstellung des Ventils wird bei jeder Umschaltung passiert, wenn das nicht klappt, funktioniert die Maschine nicht, was von der SPS-Software erkannt wird.
um den PL=d zu erreichen brauche ich im 2. Kreis ebenfalls einen DC > 0%!

nun meine Frage: Wie kann ich einen DC > 0% für die Rückschlagventile annehmen (bzw. mit was für einer Begründung)

wäre froh, wenn mir jemand einen Tip geben könnte.


----------



## Safety (10 Januar 2013)

Hallo,
hier einen Eintrag einer Sistema-Berechnung die auf Deinen Fall zutrifft:
Kanal 1:
V1 Ventil VSVA-B-P53C
Diagnose über Prozesserkennung, wird in der Standard-SPS diagnostiziert.
Die Erkennung wird über eine Laufzeit Diagnose in Verbindung mirt den Endlagen Abfragen erreicht. Diese wird Zyklisch bei jedem Takt der Maschine gemacht. Konservative Schätzung DC 60%.
Die Software muss nach DIN EN ISO 13849-1 verifiziert und validiert werden.
Es muss ein ändern der Funktionsbausteine verhindert werden.
Es muss eine Abschaltung bzw. wiedereinschalten verhindert werden bis der Fehler behoben wurde.

Kanal 2:
V2 Ventil VSVA-B-M52
Diagnose über einen 
Druckschalter der bei jeder Anforderung einen Zyklischen Test durchführt, es muss eine Plausibelisierung  vom Ausgang und Druckschalter bei jeder Anforderung durch geführt werden.
Die Diagnose wird mit einer Sicherheits-SPS durchgeführt. Softwarebetrachtung nach DIN EN ISO 13849-1.
Dadurch wird eine DC von 99% erreicht.
Rückschlagventil R1 und R2:
Keine Diagnose möglich dadurch DC 0.

B10d V1 und V2 42.000.000
B10d R1 und R2 100.000.000
Ermitteln von NOP
V1
 365 Tage x 24 Stunden x 60 Takte/Std. = 525600 Takte/Jahr
V2 R1 R2:
365 Tage  x 24 Std. = 8760 Anforderungen/Jahr


Damit hast Du PLd aber die B10/B10d Werte musst Du prüfen. Hersteller befragen.

Alles Abhängig von den Betätigungsanzahlen.


----------



## Safety (10 Januar 2013)

Hallo,
ich kann Dir die SF per Mail senden wenn Du mir Deine Mail-Adresse gibst. Natürlich per PN oder auf die unten angegebene Mail.


----------

